
Show HN: Automated Site/IP Scanner - djronin47
https://simple-scanner.com
======
djronin47
Hello,

I am a former pen-tester, and current software developer. Looking to get some
feedback on a startup I'm working on to provide automated site scanning that
is easy to use.

Please let me know what you think.

~~~
cookiengineer
To be honest, after reading the landing page I'm not sure whether you can or
want to compete with shodan. Currently it seems to be only an email service
for open ports!?!?

Why should I use simple scanner over something like shodan? Do you offer
better integrations and public APIs? Do you offer less rate limits?

Can it be self hosted?

Is it open source? ...which might be the most important aspect of pentesting
software. Non-OSINT software in general is avoided by anyone I know.

~~~
djronin47
Hello cookiengineer21,

Thank you for your candid comment.

Firstly I am not looking to compete with the likes of shodan. From that, I
need to work on the message to whom the product is catered towards.

In addition, I cannot as a solo developer compete with the likes of other much
larger, and distinctly older companies in the space oriented towards pen
testers as well as those doing work for large corporations.

My original goal was to offer something a little more sophisticated than
something like shields up, but less than a shodan or nessus.

As far as what the initial project goal is to offer port scan as well as
potential CVE, detection at an affordable price automated for enthusiasts,
small businesses, and IT professionals to keep an idea of how things look from
the outside in.

Things could change as this is just an MVP, as well as something that has only
been written about a couple weeks ago in my spare time.

If you or anyone else has any questions, statements, or ideas, please reach
out to me.

